# 1921



## ned (Jan 21, 2016)

.


----------



## Smith (Jan 21, 2016)

I like how you have a rhyme scheme along with the haiku syllable format. Neat!

Not sure if I was supposed to, but I read it from the perspective of the iceburg... and then I re-read it and imagined penguins on vacation (think spring break in Mexico) and then a mass panic as the Titanic approaches.

I guess nearly 100 years later it's finally okay to joke about it.

Suggestion: The last line could be "Titanic panic!", a play on the name Titanic and the word itself. Would make it look a little cleaner in my opinion too.


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 21, 2016)

What a strange thing is a coincidence! I was going to suggest that you had a typo in your title - the Titanic sank in 1912 not 1921 but I decided to google 'Titanic 1921' just to make sure I was right. I immediately found the story of William Arthur Lucas, a seaman who served on the Titanic. Apparently, Lucas, in Lifeboat D, told a first class woman passenger who was standing on the deck that there would be another lifeboat for her to board. There was no other boat and the woman was drowned. Lucas survived the disaster and gave evidence at the inquest but , according to his brother, never recovered from the trauma of the shipwreck and, in 1921, he shot himself on a train to London.

Nothing to do with your poem, I'm sure, but it led me to a story I would not have found otherwise.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 22, 2016)

jenthepen said:


> What a strange thing is a coincidence! I was going to suggest that you had a typo in your title - the Titanic sank in 1912 not 1921 but I decided to google 'Titanic 1921' just to make sure I was right. I immediately found the story of William Arthur Lucas, a seaman who served on the Titanic. Apparently, Lucas, in Lifeboat D, told a first class woman passenger who was standing on the deck that there would be another lifeboat for her to board. There was no other boat and the woman was drowned. Lucas survived the disaster and gave evidence at the inquest but , according to his brother, never recovered from the trauma of the shipwreck and, in 1921, he shot himself on a train to London.
> 
> Nothing to do with your poem, I'm sure, but it led me to a story I would not have found otherwise.



_Sorry jen, I feel like I am trolling you, but I really do agree with things you say... like here you point out the Titanic sunk/sank (dunno which to use ever!) in 1912 not 1921. Can't disagree with a fact lol! Good research._

If this is about the Titanic, and it sunk in 1912, not 1921, isn't that a mistake in the poem? I mean, isn't this supposed to be titled acurate to the year the Titanic went down?


----------



## JP-Clyde (Jan 22, 2016)

Interesting little piece you have here. I like it. Good job. Normally haikus are not my cup of tea, but this was pleasant. As was another I read just recently. Looking forward to seeing more from you


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 22, 2016)

Mesafalcon said:


> _Sorry jen, I feel like I am trolling you, but I really do agree with things you say... like here you point out the Titanic sunk/sank (dunno which to use ever!) in 1912 not 1921. Can't disagree with a fact lol! Good research._
> 
> If this is about the Titanic, and it sunk in 1912, not 1921, isn't that a mistake in the poem? I mean, isn't this supposed to be titled acurate to the year the Titanic went down?



I suppose it is but some mistakes are downright serendipitous.


----------



## ned (Jan 22, 2016)

thanks for reading and commenting,

I'm so glad nobody spotted the typo... 
So, I have immediately changed 'iceburg' to 'iceberg' - phew!

Ned

PS - that's a strange story Jen - but the weirdest thing is that he shot himself on a train.
the poet in me thinks - one way ticket.


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 22, 2016)

*hopes there are neither 1912s or 1921s in this life*

I'm guessing the dot above the acrostic NIT
is from the train, not the icebu/erg?


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 22, 2016)

Well spotted xXx, perhaps it's a bullet hole?

Here's the newspaper report about the shooting, ned. You could write a poem about it. :

http://www.encyclopedia-titanica.org/titanic-survivors-rash-act.html 

For us 1912 and 1921 will always be associated with the Titanic now.


----------



## ned (Jan 23, 2016)

thanks for the link Jen - facinating story
has all the elements - failed love affair, suicide note, the body found in first class, one shot to the temple, see Hitchen and die!

hey Smith, you're not far off....I wrote this from the POV of polar bears on the iceberg, but couldn't fit them in a haiku.

cheers Ned


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2016)

ned... this is faaabulous! I completely enjoyed this entire thread.... so much surrounding this piece of history... awesome!


----------

